# PTownSubbie's Retirement Chest



## MrsPTownSubbie (Aug 24, 2013)

I don't post often but have to show everyone Fred's retirement chest.  He will be retiring from the Navy on August 28th and he's made this keepsake chest to hold his shadow box containing all his medals and other favorite collectibles gathered over the last 28 years in the military.  We are all proud of his service to our country and of the fine example of his talent shown here in his flat work.
:usflag:

Tina Wissen
Mrs PTownSubbie


----------



## PSNCO (Aug 24, 2013)

Tina, that is beautiful work there.  My last assignment in the Army was at a Joint Command.  I made one for the Navy Captain I worked for upon his retirement.  Many complimented me for my work, but I feel my work pales in comparison to that craftsmanship.  I'd love to see some shots of the inside of the chest if PTownSubbie would allow it.  Seeing some of the keepsakes in my shadow box and others always brings a smile to my face and the feelings/thoughts that my 25 years were all worth it.  Some of the stories behind the smallest or "dumbest" keepsakes are some of the best.


----------



## Jim15 (Aug 24, 2013)

Awesome work.


----------



## MrsPTownSubbie (Aug 24, 2013)

PSNCO said:


> Tina, that is beautiful work there.  My last assignment in the Army was at a Joint Command.  I made one for the Navy Captain I worked for upon his retirement.  Many complimented me for my work, but I feel my work pales in comparison to that craftsmanship.  I'd love to see some shots of the inside of the chest if PTownSubbie would allow it.  Seeing some of the keepsakes in my shadow box and others always brings a smile to my face and the feelings/thoughts that my 25 years were all worth it.  Some of the stories behind the smallest or "dumbest" keepsakes are some of the best.


 
Tradition and last minute details delegates the shadow box will not be revealed until Wednesday but I can certainly share more photos then.


----------



## Jim Burr (Aug 24, 2013)

Awwww man...that bring a tear. My box is on the wall in the office, 22 10 & 3, you rack up the tin. Stand easy Fred, well done sailor!


----------



## PaulDoug (Aug 24, 2013)

*A BIG THANK YOU FOR ALL YOUR YEARS OF SERVICE TO OUT GREAT COUNTRY!!*

Beautiful chest also.


----------



## plano_harry (Aug 24, 2013)

Very nice!  Congratulations to Fred and thanks for all those years of service.  Now he can make more pens!

Harry


----------



## navycop (Aug 25, 2013)

Good job Fred. Can we see it at next months meeting??


----------



## rherrell (Aug 25, 2013)

WOW..GREAT JOB on the chest Fred...and THANK YOU for your service!:usflag:


----------



## MrsPTownSubbie (Aug 25, 2013)

navycop said:


> Good job Fred. Can we see it at next months meeting??



It's fairly large for a "show and tell" but will become part of our living room arrangement anytime you have time to stop by.


----------



## Brooks803 (Aug 25, 2013)

Great job! I hate that I can't make it up for the ceremony!


----------



## sbwertz (Aug 25, 2013)

What are the dimensions on the chest?  Hard to tell how big it is in the picture


----------



## MrsPTownSubbie (Aug 25, 2013)

Brooks803 said:


> Great job! I hate that I can't make it up for the ceremony!



I know it's not a substitute, but it is going to be video taped.

Tina


----------



## MrsPTownSubbie (Aug 25, 2013)

sbwertz said:


> What are the dimensions on the chest?  Hard to tell how big it is in the picture



18" deep 36" wide and 20" tall


----------



## MrsPTownSubbie (Aug 25, 2013)

PSNCO said:


> Tina, that is beautiful work there.  My last assignment in the Army was at a Joint Command.  I made one for the Navy Captain I worked for upon his retirement.  Many complimented me for my work, but I feel my work pales in comparison to that craftsmanship.  I'd love to see some shots of the inside of the chest if PTownSubbie would allow it.  Seeing some of the keepsakes in my shadow box and others always brings a smile to my face and the feelings/thoughts that my 25 years were all worth it.  Some of the stories behind the smallest or "dumbest" keepsakes are some of the best.



I had been reminded of another of PTownSubbie's photo album previously posted of an empty shadow box / keepsake chest if you all want a "sneak peak" of the inside design of the chest.

IAP Home - Photos - Keepsake Chest


----------



## Fishinbo (Aug 26, 2013)

Beautiful retirement chest! Great design on beautiful wood, like the choice of finish and hardware. A great storage for great mementos. Thank you for your service.


----------



## edicehouse (Aug 26, 2013)

I guess I will be shaving very soon to go to the retirement.  I have to say this is the first one I will be attending and am honored it is for as good of a man as Fred.


----------



## jeff (Aug 26, 2013)

That is beautiful! 

What a proud event for you both. Looking forward to watching the video.


----------



## triw51 (Aug 26, 2013)

Thank you for your service and beautiful box.


----------



## hard hat (Aug 26, 2013)

I'm so excited to see it


----------



## PTownSubbie (Aug 26, 2013)

Thanks everyone for the kind words! I didn't have to make my own shadowbox but by making this myself, I got exactly what Tina and I wanted! It has been stressful the last couple weeks with the end of my career coming up quickly!

I have a strong feeling that this ceremony will be very emotional for me. I am not certain anyone will want to see that!  We will see how it turns out though. 

The NAVY is all I have known for the last 28 years and walking out of work today was surreal for me. I knew walking out that door that I couldn't come back in and I had a feeling that I have never felt before..... Can't put my finger on what it is but the feeling of excitement, reservation, happiness and sadness all at once was weird to say the least.

Maybe that means I can spend some more time here and making some pens or some more flatwork!

Thanks again!


----------



## jsolie (Aug 27, 2013)

That's a beautiful chest, and I hope you post the video of your retirement ceremony online.  My family and I went to a Navy retirement ceremony down in San Diego (Camp Pendleton, actually) a couple of years ago, so I know how moving they can be.


----------



## walshjp17 (Aug 27, 2013)

PTownSubbie said:


> I have a strong feeling that this ceremony will be very emotional for me. I am not certain anyone will want to see that!  We will see how it turns out though.



It certainly was for me.  I swore up and down it would not happen, but it did.  Being piped over the side is something you will never forget.  


My father was at the ceremony and he retired as a Capt. in the reserves but was never piped over, so the CO at SurfWarDevGru allowed him to accompany me through the ranks.  Talk about Niagara Falls!!


Congratulations on a long and successful career.


----------



## cwolfs69 (Aug 27, 2013)

congratulations Fred. sorry i cannot make it. what you are feeling is the most horrible wonderful exciting dreadful day of your life. but it gets better every day you are retired and at some point you will say, "boy am i glad".

Good Luck in whatever you do.


----------



## AKBeaver (Aug 28, 2013)

My wife and I had the honor of attending today's ceremony!  It was one of the best retirement ceremonies I have attended.  The command and crew gave an emotional and well deserved send off.  The chest and shadow box are fantastic.

Fred and Tina, take some time to enjoy your well deserved break in employment. Go on that trip and do get lost ( but not too lost ).  You will be amazed on what you will find in your attempt to become unlost.    

Thank you both for your 28 years of service, and welcome to the retired military life.  

Fair skies and following seas.  

Dave Beaver, CWO4, USCG (Ret)

Sent from my iPad using Forum Runner


----------



## hard hat (Aug 28, 2013)

The ceremony was great and the guest speaker was amazing, his words were powerful and showed your loyal dedication to duty and family. Now go have fun with your family.


----------



## BRobbins629 (Aug 28, 2013)

Really enjoyed the day watching your ceremony.  The chest was beautiful up close and personal.  Best of luck with your future.


----------



## PTownSubbie (Aug 28, 2013)

Thanks to those penturners who made it. I hope I don't miss any!

Peter Turbide, Bruce Robbins, Bill Sampson, Brett ransom and Dave Beaver! Really appreciate the support!


----------



## Bill Sampson (Aug 28, 2013)

Fred&Tina,
What a moving ceremony!! Watching an event like this one was a first for me, and I was honored you invited me to attend. 
Bill Sampson, Richmond


----------



## Tom T (Aug 28, 2013)

Beautiful chest.  The workmanship is out standing.
Congratulations on retirement.  
Thank you, to you and your family for all you have done for our Country.


----------



## fitzman163 (Aug 29, 2013)

Great job and thank you for your service!


----------



## MrsPTownSubbie (Aug 29, 2013)

MrsPTownSubbie said:


> PSNCO said:
> 
> 
> > Tina, that is beautiful work there.  My last assignment in the Army was at a Joint Command.  I made one for the Navy Captain I worked for upon his retirement.  Many complimented me for my work, but I feel my work pales in comparison to that craftsmanship.  I'd love to see some shots of the inside of the chest if PTownSubbie would allow it.  Seeing some of the keepsakes in my shadow box and others always brings a smile to my face and the feelings/thoughts that my 25 years were all worth it.  Some of the stories behind the smallest or "dumbest" keepsakes are some of the best.
> ...



Okay folks, our keepsake chest has come back home and is safely tucked away in its new location in the living room.  Local folks who could not attend ceremony are welcome to come by for a firsthand viewing if they like, but here's a quick photo of the keepsake chest with shadow box for the rest.


----------



## CharlesJohnson (Aug 29, 2013)

Thanks Fred for all those years of sacrifice for us all. WE are fortunate to have the country you and so many others have protected.  Wish you both a wonderful retirement.


----------



## Alzey (Aug 30, 2013)

Congratulations and Thank You, to you and your family, for the dedication and sacrifices you have all made in service to this great country. 

Beautiful work on the chest. It will be handed down for many generations.  

Now go enjoy your retirement, your duty shift is complete. 

Fair winds and following seas.

Alzey
USAF Vet and Brat


----------



## GaryMGg (Aug 31, 2013)

Fred, thank you for the years of service.

The chest is a beauty and will be a beautiful showpiece in your home.


----------



## Sub Vet 10 (Sep 2, 2013)

Beautiful work. 
After only ten years the adjustment to "the other side" is something I still struggle with 2.5 years later so I truly wish you the best in your future endeavors. 

Fair Winds and Following Seas


----------

